# "FIZZ" or not to "FIZZ"?



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Posted the question in the Erie thread but thought the tournament guys may not read it there. Will be fishing a tournament on Erie at the end of the month and want to take every precaution possible to reduce my mortality rate. Will have lots of ice and the "G" juice ready for live well but was wondering everybody's take on "FIZZING". Have watched all the you tube videos (I think) and still not clear at what depth should you be concerned and does it actually work?


----------



## BassJack (Jun 2, 2009)

Fizzing is best left to the experts. Your better option is to invest in a pack of FlipClips. A FlipClip is a 1-ounce plastic-coated cylinder-shaped weight affixed to an alligator clip. If you have a fish that is struggling with an inflated swim bladder, attach the flip clip to its anal fin. The fish will gain its balance and stability. I've used these on fish caught 25 feet deep and they quickly regained their vigor in the livewell. Check them out at FlipClipFishing.com.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Fizzing definetly works if done correctly. I prefer through the side, mouth has more room for error and definite death for the fish. Anything caught over 15' I keep an eye one and fizz if necessary.


----------

